# Aiptek HyperPen

## Genewb

I've searched but all I can find is either age old (as in 2005-2006) or problems concerning X.org server in general with a -aiptek useflag.

Has anyone managed to get their Aiptek HyperPen working? The driver in the kernel seems to have been updated recently (May) so that would seem to suggest it's not a dead driver ...

I can't find any specific instructions anywhere, including via Google and on the wiki.

Instructions geared towards laymen would be preferable  :Wink: 

----------

## lupestro

I have the kernel driver appearing to work - at least if I cat the /dev/input/aiptek and run the pen across the tablet I get a burst of gibberish that stops when I lift the pen. The key for me was to tweak my kernel to make evdev a module by tweaking my kernel configuration in /etc/kernels from using EVDEV=y to EVDEV=m and doing a new genkernel all. Otherwise aiptek tries to load it and fails and stops trying to load.

The next thing after that is getting the right line in UDEV. I had the following, which put my link in /dev/aiptek:

```

 KERNEL=="event*", SYSFS{vendor}="AIPTEK International Inc.", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK+="aiptek", MODE="0644"

```

but am about to try the following which is a little more recent in other respects and puts the link in /dev/input/aiptek, a better spot:

```

BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="08ca", KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYMLINK+="input/aiptek"

```

I'm putting this in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-aiptek.rules and then restarting. If it doesn't work, I'll set it back, since what I have does seem to be giving me good driver-level stuff.

Now I'm trying to get things working with X. I've got reasonably good stuff in my xorg.conf, I think, but I'm not seeing the tablet when I try to use it for a pointer in the GIMP. I want to be able to use the mouse most of the time and only use the tablet within a work area.

Perhaps if we keep in touch we can both make this beastie work over time.  :Smile: 

Lupestro

----------

## Genewb

 *lupestro wrote:*   

> I have the kernel driver appearing to work - at least if I cat the /dev/input/aiptek and run the pen across the tablet I get a burst of gibberish that stops when I lift the pen. The key for me was to tweak my kernel to make evdev a module by tweaking my kernel configuration in /etc/kernels from using EVDEV=y to EVDEV=m and doing a new genkernel all. Otherwise aiptek tries to load it and fails and stops trying to load.
> 
> The next thing after that is getting the right line in UDEV. I had the following, which put my link in /dev/aiptek:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Woa there, manually added udev rules ... scary stuff.

Still, if you have any degree of success, please do report back.  :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

Hy 

After a long time i tried to get an old Aiptek 8000U to work

but

```
usb 2-5: USB disconnect, address 4

usbcore: deregistering interface driver aiptek

usb 2-6: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/input/tablet/aiptek.c: input: Aiptek tried all speeds, no sane response

aiptek: probe of 2-6:1.0 failed with error -12

usbcore: registered new interface driver aiptek

drivers/input/tablet/aiptek.c: v2.3 (May 2, 2007): Bryan W. Headley/Chris Atenasio/Cedric Brun/Rene van Paassen

drivers/input/tablet/aiptek.c: Aiptek HyperPen USB Tablet Driver (Linux 2.6.x)

```

that's all

----------

## artbody

while testing and reading the stuff on http://aiptektablet.sourceforge.net/ i got more confused than ever before

Ok I know that this BUG exist now since 2003 or 2004 

since Xorg replaced xfree86 and udev /sys #/proc --- the AIPTEK support has gone 

on my old Suse 8.1 the Power indicator LED of the aiptek switched to on while going through coldplug (coldplug was fired up /etc/initd/boot before /etc/initd/rcx)

but i can't beleave that 

a hardware Bug did now exist for years

 :Crying or Very sad: 

its a shame for aiptek    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

The same grafictablet is working under MAC OS10.4.x

 :Twisted Evil:   BUT   :Evil or Very Mad: 

the driversoftware from Aiptek kill's the configurationtab in systemconfig and access to mouse /key-shortcut edit is no more possible

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think i should sell this BUG Tablet over  ebay* to a M$ user.  :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

